# Icloud et idevices



## Amylee812 (12 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iPad, un iPhone et un Mac et j'aurai voulu que mes mails s s'effacent sur tous quand je les supprime sur un des trois. Je voulais utiliser iCloud mais je ne dois pas l'avoir fait correctement. Pour que ça fonctionne, faut il que l'identifiant et le compte iCloud soit une adresse en .me? J'ai une adresse .me mais elle n'apparait dans réglages que sous courrier avancé. Je suis un peu perdue. Pouvez vous m'indiquer la marche à suivre? Si je supprime le compte et que je recommence tout est ce que je vais perdre mes mails déjà réceptionnés? 

En bref, est ce que icloud et la synchronisation des mails peut fonctionner avec une adresse mail en wanadoo.fr?

Autre question: peut on consulter ses mails en .me depuis un Pc qui n'a pas windows 7 ou vista?


Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------

